# How do you trim Vallisneria?



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

You take it out. and sell it or throw it away, or use for something esle


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

all you have to do is cut the top off of the val, you do not have to take it out, I have vals for the bacround of one of my tanks and The stuff grows like a weed so I just cut the val about "4 below the water surface, and you will be good for about 3-4 weeks until it overgrows again


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

jazzlvr123 said:


> all you have to do is cut the top off of the val, you do not have to take it out, I have vals for the bacround of one of my tanks and The stuff grows like a weed so I just cut the val about "4 below the water surface, and you will be good for about 3-4 weeks until it overgrows again


I agree. I cut mine while still in the water so I know where to cut it. I also make sure to watch for any dying parts and make sure they get trimmed off as soon as possible. Mine must be trimmed every week is the only other difference from jazzlvr123;454805 even though I cut them about 4 inches below the top of the waterline.

As far as straight across or diagonal I haven't found a better way. Both seam to work OK for me.

James


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

diagonal looks better than straight accross, but if you have time cut it diagonal both ways so it still look good triangularly... err naturally...


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

I trim the leaf at the base. It seems like when I've trimmed them any other way, the cut end just becomes an algae magnet, even when there is no other visible algae in the tank.


----------

